# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Netelroos na antibioticakuur

## eric smit

ik heb nu al zes dagen last van bulten over mijn hele lichaam, galbulten als reactie op de amoxillinekuur volgens de huisarts.krijg er prednisolon voor en tavegil,maar niks helpt.ik ben echt wanhopig kan zo echt niet functioneren
en naar mijn werk met die jeuk.heeft er iemand nog tips of herkent dit graag reactie's.
groetjes lindahttp://www.medicity.nl/images/smilies/confused.gif
 :Confused:

----------


## mammalou

lief ik heb het al twee jaar ...het is een ernstige zaak 
ik wil ook graag weten of er nog opties zijn om eraf te komen ...
liefs Mammalou

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Linda&Mammalou

Neem eens een kijkje bij dit topic: http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=85
Hier staat het een en ander over netelroos en de ervaringen van wat mensen.

Groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

Galbulten kunnen onder meer worden veroorzaakt door schaaldieren, bessen, noten, tarwe, granen, melk, kaas, eieren, erwten, sinaasappels, vis, kip en chocola. Ook conserveringsmiddelen, toevoegingen aan voedsel zoals gist en mononatriumglutamaat, en de kleurstof tartrazine veroorzaken vaak galbulten. Verse voedingsmiddelen veroorzaken eerder galbulten dan gekookt voedsel. Dus misschien is het als eerste een idee om eens uit te gaan zoeken of dat het aan het voedsel kan liggen wat je tot je neemt. Ook kan acute- en chronische infecties, fysische prikkels, en allergie voor ingeademde producten, bijvoorbeeld: schimmelsporen, dierlijke huidschilfers, oplosmiddelen, formaldehyde etc. de boosdoenders zijn. Evenals: insectensteken en beten, interne ziekten (stofwisselingsziekten, hormonale stoornissen, auto-immuunziekten, en contact op de huid met bepaalde stoffen (zoals planten, rubber, chemicaliën, dierlijke eiwitten en crèmes) de galbulten uitlokken.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Mijn zoon heeft ook onder gezeten na een penicilline kuur. Hij mag dit overigens nooit meer hebben vanwege een evt. anafylactische shock.
Toch kan het ook komen doordat de apotheek de kuur aangemaakt heeft met gedestileerd of gedeminiraliseerd water. Het kan zijn als de kuur daar mee aangemaakt is je een grotere kans hebt op overgevoeligheid wat zich kan uiten in urticaria/netelroos.

----------


## chanellekn123

> ik heb nu al zes dagen last van bulten over mijn hele lichaam, galbulten als reactie op de amoxillinekuur volgens de huisarts.krijg er prednisolon voor en tavegil,maar niks helpt.ik ben echt wanhopig kan zo echt niet functioneren
> en naar mijn werk met die jeuk.heeft er iemand nog tips of herkent dit graag reactie's.
> groetjes lindahttp://www.medicity.nl/images/smilies/confused.gif


Ik heb ook netelroos gehad, maar ik heb een spuit Medrol gekregen en dezelfde avond was de jeuk en de zwelling aan het wegtrekken. Ik hoop dat je daarmee ook geholpen bent want dat is geen pretje hoor zoveel jeuk hebben.

----------


## dotito

Ook ik heb dit vorig jaar meegemaakt,kreeg toen Augmentin samen met Apranax met gevolg eerst roodheid/jeuk/slikproblemen/daarna Anafylactische schock.
En toen heb ik ook nog dagen lang met galbulten over mijn ganse lichaam/hoofd in ziekenhuis gelegen.
Dit allemaal na een operatie,kan u verzekeren na die schock is mijn leven toch ook veranderd hoor.

Ben bewuster gaan leven,leven kan te snel voorbij zijn.

Nu één jaar later allerlei allergietesten gedaan,blijk ik niet tegen dat soort van antibioticum te kunnen.
En tegen de meeste NSAID's kan ik ook niet tegen,enkel Celebrex.

----------


## mink

Netelroos na darmoperatie met een antibioticakuur.

Ik heb al 10 weken last van hevige jeuk s'nachts en overdag (iets minder).
Ik wordt er stapel gek van.Ik heb 5 verschillende soorten medicijen en een prednisonstoot gehad en 4 verschillende soorten zalf.Wie weet een oplossing voor mijn probleem.

----------


## dotito

Wat evt kan helpen is zyrtec dat is een medicament dat er normaal zou tegen helpen.En anders zou ik eens langs een internist langs gaan,en een bloedafname laten afnemen.
Ik heb ook eens vol gestaan van antibiotica door een allergische reactie en dat heeft ook weken geduurd voor dat volledig weg was.
Kan me gerust voorstellen dat dat niet leuk is.

Wens je veel sterkte toe.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Debbie32

mijn zoon heeft het bij zinnat , hij had een bronchitis.
zyrtec helpt normaal goed tegen jeuk heb ik alvast ondervonden gehad vroeger

groetjes

----------

